# thought i was ripped off again buying DNP powder



## jeebise23 (Mar 28, 2015)

hey guys i know there is no source posting but i know how to make dnp to use for myself and in the lase 2 times i got ripped off buying powder so since that happened i decided i will use someone. i did  a google on dnp and there r a couple of venderes, anyway i purchase from a person who is well respected on certain source boards but when i received them i never in my life seen them capped so small so once again i had my doubts upon the first 5 days of using 1 capsule at 250 mg i wasnt terrible feeling very hot just a little warm so by the 9th day i know that u have to let dnp accumilate in your body i decided to use 2 capsules 5 hrs apart from each other and boom it hit me i was ****in sweating so bad i thought i wasnt going to make it i told my friend to watch just in case i need to go to the hospital, hey its a little funny now as i have been around this dnp for over 15 years but it just seems like there r alot of people just wanting to take your money but i am super glad i found a great source anybody wanting a good source i recommend you go on and do a source check as i just joined this great forum and i do not know my limits but you will find it just do your homework thanks john


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 28, 2015)

Huh, glad you found someone that is treating you right. 
Be safe.


----------



## jeebise23 (Mar 28, 2015)

thanks i love this forum


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to UG.


----------



## mickems (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 28, 2015)

This place is becoming a dnp board.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 30, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> This place is becoming a dnp board.



We got a lot of fat bastards.


----------



## TheExperiment (Mar 30, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> We got a lot of fat bastards.



lmao. one of the best comments I've read on here. Perfect timing as well.


----------



## TheExperiment (Mar 30, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> This place is becoming a dnp board.



It's cutting season brother. You will not find one drug better at losing weight than DNP is. DNP and dieting strategically works miracles.


----------



## JUANMA (May 25, 2015)

It is true, but no one helps you to buy it from a reliable source


----------



## Tetsuro Hoshino (May 28, 2015)

Got ripped off by a source that had a sterling reputation on the forums, switched to him from DNP****ist because caps came stuck and gooey, but they worked at least. 
Got crystal from Din***o, was complete shite, no sides, no weight loss, same old cycle, crappy new pills (but they were real pretty and neat looking). I guess people are getting greedy and really lowering the amount of DNP in the caps, he even ran some BS story about how the money he makes is just for his handicapped kids medical bills - that is just wrong.


----------



## mickems (May 30, 2015)

JUANMA said:


> It is true, but no one helps you to buy it from a reliable source



Hands down, DNP DAWG has the best dnp. his reputation is known all over the boards. lol.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tetsuro Hoshino said:


> Got crystal from Din***o, was complete shite, no sides, no weight loss, same old cycle, crappy new pills (but they were real pretty and neat looking).



I call bullshit. I have been buying from D for 7 years. Every time with a different email so he dosnt know who I am. Every order has worked for me and the people I order for 100% of the time. The last order I have received from him was less then 2 months ago. 

So your saying I have been 100% lucky for 7 years with D's stuff?


Either A, your lying to put down his product for a personal agenda or B, you tried taking his stuff and eating nothing but ice cream and cake and didn't get any results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I call bullshit. I have been buying from D for 7 years. Every time with a different email so he dosnt know who I am. Every order has worked for me and the people I order for 100% of the time. The last order I have received from him was less then 2 months ago.
> 
> So your saying I have been 100% lucky for 7 years with D's stuff?
> 
> ...


Hell I eat cake on his dnp and still get results. I am not buying the OP for a second.


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 7, 2015)

I wonder how many handles the Dawg has now.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 19, 2015)

Dont see why people would under dose DNP caps, the powder itself is cheap as ****...... 

Around 500 US bucks a kilo, so thats what...... 4000 250mg caps, costs you about 7 bucks to make a tub and sell for whatever the going rate over there is. Why rip people off when the sellers can make a huge honest profit.

Unless of course they are buying cheap powder and not intentionally ripping u off


----------

